# New Video- Gesshin Ginga Knives



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

Lately I have quite a few customers ask me about these knives... the profile, grind, fit and finish, etc. I thought it might be easiest if i made a video about them. My hope is that this video will help you get a better sense of what these knives are like. As always, if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

You can find the Gesshin Ginga series here on our website:
Gesshin Ginga

Also, you can read about our Gesshin line (history and philosophy) here:
Gesshin

[video=youtube;2X1RWfnWCeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X1RWfnWCeY[/video]


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 18, 2011)

That 210 wa petty looks nice. Don't have anything in my bag like that at the moment...



Youtube said:


> Up Next: Razy Gogonea - Britain's Got Talent 2011 Audition



Good job youtube, a natural follow up to this video.


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Up Next: Razy Gogonea - Britain's Got Talent 2011 Audition
> 
> 
> 
> Good job youtube, a natural follow up to this video.


 
Pure awesomeness :rofl2:

On a separate note, i'm curious what you guys think of videos like this. Are they helpful? Are there other things you would like to see? Clearly i cant just go and use every knife in our inventory, but maybe there are different angles or shots that you guys think would be good.

I know that shopping by only looking at pictures can be tough, so i want to make the experience as good as possible. Hopefully you have a good sense of the knife by the time you choose to order it (or not).

Anyways, i'm curious to hear feedback on the video type/style.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 18, 2011)

I like the videos. Having multiple knives in one shot, and showing them in hand helps me picture the size more than a photograph.

The first time you picked up one of the gyutos off the cutting board, I could tell it was pretty thin by the sound it made, before you mentioned it or showed the spine.


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

cool... i'll try to do some more of these kinds of videos soon then.

I just realized that next time i need to have the Boardsmith logo facing the camera... not facing me :bashhead: . Awesome cutting board!!!


----------



## Mattias504 (May 18, 2011)

Fujiwara videos!!


----------



## goodchef1 (May 18, 2011)

close-up still shots of rounded spine and choil, and its benefits. Pictures of store and history (establish connection to consumer), for those who do not know you. (unless you are only selling to members here)

what separates your store from the hundreds of others out there that sell Japanese cutlery ie: warranty, return service, online/phone support, lead them to your website, create an urgency (Knives sell out quickly)(limited supplies) etc.:running:

with the explosion of Japanese cutlery on the market, a lot of consumers are more confused then ever. You need to, in a sense, hold there hand and lead them to your place. :cool2:


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (May 18, 2011)

So as these knives seem to be pretty thin (laser-esque perhaps?), I was wondering if you could provide a comparison of these knives to--say--the konosuke hds?


----------



## Citizen Snips (May 18, 2011)

i actually really like those western handled gyutos. i personally prefer wa-gyuto style more but my wife still prefers yo-gyutos. maybe this will be her next step up from the hiromoto AS that can see the end of its days in the near future.

i like the video better than the pictures. good job jon


----------



## unkajonet (May 18, 2011)

I got the 210 petty from Jon not too long ago. I couldn't believe how thin it was. Nice edge OOTB; gets a razor sharp edge very easily. Very versatile knife.


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2011)

Does that mean you don't want your other knives? I could make a quick trip up there to help you with that problem...


----------



## unkajonet (May 18, 2011)

My Ginga is a very social-type knife. Why, just last night it was telling me that it actually wanted more knives to hang out with. Now if you have a few that want to hang out, I'm sure we could make some room...


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2011)

Maybe it just needs to crash a different party. It can hang with my 210 Fujiwara (and a DTITK, btw oke1.


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> close-up still shots of rounded spine and choil, and its benefits. Pictures of store and history (establish connection to consumer), for those who do not know you. (unless you are only selling to members here)
> 
> what separates your store from the hundreds of others out there that sell Japanese cutlery ie: warranty, return service, online/phone support, lead them to your website, create an urgency (Knives sell out quickly)(limited supplies) etc.:running:
> 
> with the explosion of Japanese cutlery on the market, a lot of consumers are more confused then ever. You need to, in a sense, hold there hand and lead them to your place. :cool2:


 
Maybe i need to do an introduction video for JKI 

The pictures of the spine and choil are already up on the website though. I was thinking about editing them in to the videos so people could see them there, but it was going to take more time than i had the other day 

Anyways, i see where you're coming from on this and i think i can make some positive changes


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Fujiwara videos!!


 
i can do that


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

JanusInTheGarden said:


> So as these knives seem to be pretty thin (laser-esque perhaps?), I was wondering if you could provide a comparison of these knives to--say--the konosuke hds?


 
they are lasers for sure... grind is nearly identical to the HD's


----------



## Mattias504 (May 18, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## bishamon (May 18, 2011)

I like how the makers are willing to do custom stuff. A 240 petty or sujihiki would be pretty useful, like an old trenchelard knife.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 25, 2011)

Another cool video--I'm definitely liking these! That 210 petty looks niiiiice. (Curse this lousy economy and my lack of excess spending cash!)


----------



## Motoki (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi John, there was a person on this forum claims that Ashi's stainless knives are made from AEB-L is that true? Is your Gesshin Ginga line uses AEB-L?

Thanks!


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love videos like this! I'll bet you reach more people than you realize putting them out there too.

A bit of constructive criticism, graphics! It would add a lot if you had a few lower thirds giving me the basic information. First time I was watching the video, my girlfriend was yapping away in my ear, and she saw me watching it!:angry1:

Second and as it relates to these particular knives, I don't think you mentioned at any point that they're stainless. This is definitely something you need to put out there.

Finally if you really wanted to go all out, you could do some action shots. Everyone loves action shots:biggrin:


----------

